# New Event Scheduled for ECEDRA 2011 Season!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

_*Nikola Tesla Tribute Event!
*_EV Drag Racing 
held on May 28th, 2011
National Trail Raceway
2650 National Rd. SW
Hebron, Ohio 43025​


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

The East Coast Electric Drag Racing Association is proud to schedule this event at an NHRA owned and operated track. We look forward to more cooperation with the NHRA.

ECEDRA is now a chapter of the IEDRA, the International Electric Drag Racing Association has filed to be a corporation.

GLTA!


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> ECEDRA is now a chapter of the IEDRA, the International Electric Drag Racing Association has filed to be a corporation.
> 
> GLTA!


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

What time is this event? This is my area, so I will be at this event? I do not have an EV yet.....(money).....but I would love to see this in person.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> The East Coast Electric Drag Racing Association is proud to schedule this event at an NHRA owned and operated track. We look forward to more cooperation with the NHRA.
> 
> ECEDRA is now a chapter of the IEDRA, the International Electric Drag Racing Association has filed to be a corporation.
> 
> GLTA!


"IEDRA" is just you, Ron. That is what WHOIS is for.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I am the website designer for IEDRA, so, the domain is registered through my account. I am also a director in the IEDRA. They are currently filling the positions of President and Vice President. The International Electric Drag Racing Association is in the process of starting new chapters around the globe. ECEDRA is the Eastern USA Chapter.



EVfun said:


> "IEDRA" is just you, Ron. That is what WHOIS is for.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Jason,

It is an all day event. Please follow schedule for updates and times:

http://www.nationaltrailraceway.com...leid=17791&zoneid=45&navsource=Track Schedule

The ECEDRA event and info will be updated shortly.



Jason Lattimer said:


> What time is this event? This is my area, so I will be at this event? I do not have an EV yet.....(money).....but I would love to see this in person.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Who are the other directors? What countries do they represent?

Am I to assume that the IEDRA is going to adopt the ECEDRA classes?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

The classes for for each country vary, there might be some rules and regulations adopted by the IEDRA for all countries, but, I am not sure at this early stage. I will update the IEDRA website when the directors are ready. Sorry I couldn't give you more info at this time. 



kek_63 said:


> Who are the other directors? What countries do they represent?
> 
> Am I to assume that the IEDRA is going to adopt the ECEDRA classes?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*ECEDRA Event Information......*

All EV racers are welcome, NEDRA, EV CUP, IEDRA Chapters, etc....you do not need to be an ECEDRA member to race. But, you need to be an ECEDRA member to win purses and trophy.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

_*Bob Rice Tribute Event
*_Sheeple Drag Racing Event
Sept 2011
Track and Date Info Coming Soon!
​


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

re IEDRA website

Ron, if you expect anyone to take you seriously, please hire a proofreader.

_"The organization principal goal to to spreed the sport of EV Drag Racing."_

Just sayin'
Keith


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

kek_63 said:


> re IEDRA website
> 
> Ron, if you expect anyone to take you seriously, please hire a proofreader.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with pointing out spelling errors, but can I request maybe a more polite tone on the open forum?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Nothing wrong with pointing out spelling errors, but can I request maybe a more polite tone on the open forum?


You sure can.

Keith


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I apologize for the mis-spelling. We have just started to build the website, many more hours of work ahead. 



kek_63 said:


> re IEDRA website
> 
> Ron, if you expect anyone to take you seriously, please hire a proofreader.
> 
> ...


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I apologize for the mis-spelling. We have just started to build the website, many more hours of work ahead.


No need to apologize to me. If I could suggest, though, it looks much more professional to hide the site behind an "under construction - coming soon" page until it is ready for use. 

Keith


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

kek_63 said:


> No need to apologize to me. If I could suggest, though, it looks much more professional to hide the site behind an "under construction - coming soon" page until it is ready for use.
> 
> Keith


 *Yes, that is a good idea! Thank you. *


----------

